# Meguiar's Special Offer - Detailing Range!



## juli_harris (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi Guys, 

Since we have moved warehouse we have found a number of discountinued Detailer Products, and I thought these may be of interest to you all. I have listed everything we have in stock, we have more than 1 of most item. If you would like to order something then please call me direct on 0870 241 6696 and ask for Juli. All products will be supplied with the correct MSD Sheets, and delivery will be the standard £3.99. As the items go out of stock I will try and remove them as soon as possible. 

PLEASE NOTE..WE ARE NOT DISCONTINUING OUR DETAILING RANGE, THIS IS SIMPLY OBSOLETE STOCK. WE STILL CARRY THE CURRENT RANGE, WITH 4 NEW PRODUCTS TO BE ADDED VERY SOON.


D-3201 Wire Wheel Cleaner RRP £23.79 Discounted Price £11.90 
D-4101 S-Dressing-1 Gallon RRP £26.34 Discounted Price £13.17 
D-4501 Leather Cleaner & Conditioner - 1 Gallon RRP £34.87 Discounted Price £17.44 
D-5201 Express Wax RRP £31.17 Discounted Price £15.59 
D-5301 Cleaner Wax RRP £31.36 Discounted Price £15.68 
D-9813 Spray Bottle 16oz Glass Cleaner RRP £1.26 Discounted Price £0.63 
D-9910 Spray Bottle - Super Degreaser RRP £1.26 Discounted Price £0.63 
D-9911 Spray Bottle - All Purpose Cleaner RRP £1.26 Discounted Price £0.63 
D-9912 Spray Bottle - All Purpose Cleaner Plus RRP £1.26 Discounted Price £0.63 
D-9914 Spray Bottle - Citri-Gel RRP £1.26 Discounted Price £0.63 
D-9931 Spray Bottle - Wheel Brightener RRP £1.26 Discounted Price £0.63 
D-9932 Spray Bottle - Wire Wheel Cleaner RRP £1.26 Discounted Price £0.63 
D-9941 Spray Bottle - S-Dressing RRP £1.26 Discounted Price £0.63 
D-9942 Spray bottle - W-Dressing RRP £1.26 Discounted Price £0.63 
D-9943 Spray Bottle - Engine Kote RRP £1.26 Discounted Price £0.63 
D-9944 Spray Bottle - Silicone Free Dressing RRP £1.26 Discounted Price £0.63 
D-9945 Spray Bottle - Leather Cleaner and Conditioner RRP £1.26 Discounted Price £0.63 
D-9951 Spray Bottle - Final Detail RRP £1.26 Discounted Price £0.63 
D-9952 Dispenser Bottle - Express Wax RRP £1.26 Discounted Price £0.63 
D-9953 Dispenser Bottle - Cleaner Wax RRP £1.26 Discounted Price £0.63 
G-10200 Glass Wipes RRP £6.99 Discounted Price £3.50 
G-11816 ColorX RRP £7.99 Discounted Price £4.00 
Thanks 

Juli


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

great list Juli ...


----------



## juli_harris (Oct 26, 2005)

thanks...

just need to get rid of it all now


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Tried to call and left my number.

Looking for APC or APC-Plus, bottle and head.


----------



## juli_harris (Oct 26, 2005)

Think I've spokent to you...

All sorted


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Yeah..cheers Juli...good to talk to you.


----------



## inder (Jan 5, 2006)

Just spoke with you on the phone, thanks!


----------



## juli_harris (Oct 26, 2005)

Cool....will get all the orders out as soon as poss


----------



## AR-CoolC (Feb 9, 2006)

How much of this is left now Juli?


----------



## juli_harris (Oct 26, 2005)

Just editied....There are loads of empty bottles, but the 1gallon products are going quickly...

Cheers

Juli


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Got my order Juli.

Thanks. :thumb:


----------



## Solaar (Oct 26, 2005)

Hopefully mine will get here today too


----------



## inder (Jan 5, 2006)

Oh no, I forgot to order this bottle:

D-9911 Spray Bottle - All Purpose Cleaner RRP £1.26 Discounted Price £0.63 

Any chance I could order it, but just have it thrown in the post, rather than via a courier? i.e. reduced postal charge?

Please let me know (would need a spray head too)

Also is there any more APC left?

Thanks


----------



## juli_harris (Oct 26, 2005)

inder...can you drop me a mail

[email protected]

and then I can sort this for you.

Cheers

Julz


----------



## k18dan (Oct 31, 2005)

you have an e-mail juli, Thanks


----------



## inder (Jan 5, 2006)

Have made contact, thanks!


----------

